# Failed to open /dev/cu.Bluetooth-Modem: Resource busy



## Mujaji (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a problem connect internet via bluetooth and my mobile (Nokia E61i). In terminal it looks like in subj.

It appeared after i've migrate from old MB to new one Unibody with TimeMachine assistance. In couple days later when i tried to connect to mobile i sow two error messages. In terminal i've found string "Failed to open /dev/cu.Bluetooth-Modem: Resource busy".

I've met lack of bluetooth modem connection before, but it was "modem is not responding" type and resolved by restart. But in this case restart dont work. At list after 1-2 usually nothing happends  

example: last time i've sow error - 12/07.  I've tried reboot - nothing. After that  in next couple hours i've rebooted 3 or 4 times - still nothing. But today before write here I tried again and get no error! And I dont understand what changed. Why two days ago Leo didnt want to connect but today works good? and i _didnt_ reboot MB after last try (12/07)!

In cases with "modem not responding" on prev MB at least I allways know that reboot helps. but now i dont. And its disturb me becouse i often need internet via mobile 

Does anybody have an idea how to fix this case with "resource busy"? Forever. Or at least back to "modem not responding" (http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1201794)


----------

